# Truck Bed Bike Racks...Let's see them!



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

Show us your in bed bike racks. I need to build one for multiple bikes and different sizes. Would rather not do a tailgate cover when hauling our trailer along with it as it blocks the backup camera. 

Whatcha got?


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

blue_biker said:


> Show us your in bed bike racks. I need to build one for multiple bikes and different sizes. Would rather not do a tailgate cover when hauling our trailer along with it as it blocks the backup camera.
> 
> Whatcha got?


What kind of truck and bed size?

I have a F150 Supercrew with the short bed and use a pipeline rack which allows me to leave the front wheel on but I have to set the bike in at an angle like people do with motorcycles but two bikes fit. Three bikes will fit with the tailgate down


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

wcoyne said:


> View attachment 1131773
> View attachment 1131774
> 
> 
> ...


2012 F150 supercrew with 6.5 bed. I like what you did here.


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

blue_biker said:


> 2012 F150 supercrew with 6.5 bed. I like what you did here.


The pipeline rack is nice but people have built similar racks with PVC and wood and put in their trucks. With the 6.5' bed you should be okay with hauling bikes with the tailgate up.

I ordered the pipeline rack off of Amazon


----------



## TJayL (Aug 27, 2015)

I went the home made route, because I'm cheap. I copied the concept of the pipeline rack though.

What you don't see in the pictures, I've put two bolt on ratcheting tie downs on the 2x4s closest to the cab. The hooks on these go to my lowest tie downs in the front of the bed. I load the bikes in, and then tighten the ratchet until the tire compresses against the bulkhead and the rack. It holds everything very secure. Of course, if hauling bikes with different wheel sizes at the same time, some may not compress as much. I wrap a bungee cord around the wheel and rack just to be safe.

This is in a Honda Ridgeline with a 5'4" bed. Can't close the tailgate unfortunately.

I'll take a better picture next time I've got the bikes loaded up. I've expanded the rack to hold my kids bike between the fat bike and the full suspension bike. I put it backwards to avoid handlebar contact.


----------



## etrailer Expert (Mar 4, 2016)

If you aren't looking to DIY a bike rack and are interested in a rack confirmed to fit a specific year, make, and model truck, check out this article:

https://www.etrailer.com/expert-30.html


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

This is my home made rack. It collapses down and I keep it under the back seats when I'm not using it. I didn't want to attach any thing to the $800 Weatherguard crossbow thats in the bed now and I can't leave anything in the bed because its also my work truck. So this works really well for me.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Mine is actually above the bed so that way I still have my truck bed for all my camp gear and other supplies.


----------

